# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Testet e provimeve të lirimit

## SeveN

Pershendetje te gjitheve,

Doja te dija nese dikush nga ju mund te me ndihmonte me testet e vjetshme te provimeve te lirimit te biologjise dhe sociologjise per maturat shteterore.(mundesisht bashke me zgjidhjet).

Ju faleminderit.

----------


## Jonilda

pershendetje tani qe po e lexoja mu kujtua vetja ime me perpara ketu jane pyetjet. suksese :buzeqeshje: 
LËNDA: BIOLOGJI
1. Njësia bazë që ndërton zinxhirin e acideve nukleike quhet:
A) nukleozome C) nukleotid
B) nukleolë D) poliribozom
2. Janë pjesë përbërëse të kloroplastit:
A) granat dhe kreshtat
B) tilakoidet dhe matriksi
C) granat dhe stroma
D) klorofili dhe mikrofijzat
3. Gjeni shprehjen e gabuar: membrana qelizore:
A) përzgjedh lëndët
B) mbron protoplazmën
C) shkëmben lëndë me mjedisin
D) gjithmonë vishet me mur mbrojtës
4. Reaksioni:
C6H12O62C2H5OH +2C02 + 167 kJ paraqet:
A) glikolizën C) një proces aerob
B) ciklin e Krebsit D) fermentimin
5. Mbretëritë e gjallesave janë:
A) algat,bakteret,kërpudhat,bimët,kafshët
B) bakteret,protozoarët,kërpudhat,bimët,kafshët
C) monerët,protistët,kërpudhat,bimët,kafshët
D) monerët,algat,kërpudhat,bimët,kafshët
116
Provimet me zgjedhje
6. Një virus është i përbërë nga:
A) mbulesë lyrore, acid nukleik, kapsidi
B) ADN, ARN, proteina
C) acid nukleik dhe proteina
D) proteina, acide nukleike, lyra dhe karbohidrate
7. Bakteret janë mikroorganizma:
A) patogjene C) saprofite
B) parazite D) të gjitha së bashku
8. Ameba është përfaqësues i:
A) kamzhikorëve C) qerpikorëve
B) këmbërremëve D) sporozoarëve
9. Sistem qarkullimi gjaku të hapur kanë:
A) krimbat unazorë C) butakët
B) krimbat e shtypur D) peshqit
10-Cikli i tenies tek njeriu ka:
A) fazën e larvës tek njeriu
B) fazën e rritur tek derri
C) fazën e rritur tek njeriu
D) fazën e cistit tek njeriu
11-Shtylla vertebrore e ka origjinën nga:
A) gypi nervor shpinor
B) korda shpinore
C) të çarat në faring
D) ekzoskeleti
117
Matura Shtetërore 2007, Teste
12. Nuk është e saktë lidhja midis gjallesës dhe strukturës së trupit:
A) gaforet kanë kokë-gjoks dhe bark
B) karkaleci ka kokë-gjoks dhe bark
C) araknide kanë kokë-gjoks dhe bark
D) këpushat kanë kokë-gjoks dhe bark
13. Tek bretkosa procesi i pllenimit kryhet:
A) brenda rrugëve gjinore të femrës
B) jashtë rrugëve gjinore të femrës
C) në kloakë
D) në brendësi të ureterëve
14. Faktorët ekologjikë janë:
A) faktorët abiotikë + faktorin antropogjen
B) faktorët biotikë + faktorin antropogjen
C) elementët e mjedisit që bashkëveprojnë me gjallesat
D) elementët përbërës të biocenozës
15. Gjatë dyfishimit të një fije të ADN, guaninë nukleotidi lidhet me:
A) adeninë nukleotidin C) dezoksiribozën
B) citozinë nukleotidin D) grupin fosfat
16. Pjesët e ADN në gjene që nuk translatohen quhen:
A) ekzone C) nukleaza
B) introne D) restriktaza
17. Mejoza është proces i ndarjes qelizore që e merr fillimin nga:
A) qelizat somatike C) qelizat haploide
B) qelizat burimore D) spermatide
118
Provimet me zgjedhje
18. Merogonia është një dukuri që konsiderohet si:
A) konjugim C) ndarje qelizore
B) rriprodhim seksual D) partenogjenezë
19. Tipari që nuk i përket myshqeve është:
A) mungesa e rrënjëve
B) mungesa e indeve te transportit
C) prania e farave
D) prania e gjethëzave ne kërcell
20-Procesi i zhvillimit të një embrioni bimor apo shtazor nënkupton:
A) shtimin e numrit të qelizave brenda indit
B) diferencimin e qelizave në inde e organe
C) ndarjen me mejozë të qelizave
D) rritjen e madhësisë së qelizave
21. Bimët me farë te zhveshur janë:
A) njëthelborët C) koniferet
B) dythelborët D) anthofitet
22. Pllenimi tek angjiospermët quhet i dyfishtë sepse dy spermatozoidët pllenojnë:
A) qelizën veze C) njeri vezën dhe tjetri bërthamën dytësore
B) dy qeliza veze D) të gjitha këto
23. Lulet tek bimët farëveshura janë:
A) hermafrodite C) femërore
B) mashkullore D) të tria këto
119
Matura Shtetërore 2007, Teste
24. Ligji i dytë i Mendelit tregon:
A) tiparet përcillen në mënyrë të njëtrajtëshme
B) tiparet rikombinohen në mënyrë të pavarur
C) tiparet zbërthehen në brezninë e pare
D) tiparet zbërthehen në brezninë e dytë
25. Ngjyra e zezë dhe forma e drejtë e flokut është dominante ndaj ngjyrës së verdhë dhe formës kaçurrel. Nga martesa e dy individë heterozigotë për të dy tiparet, propabiliteti që secili nga fëmijët të ketë të njëjtin fenotip si dhe prindërit është:
A) 1/4 C) 8/16
B) 2/4 D) 9/16
26. Formimi i tipave rikombinant pështatet me raportin:
A) 25 % : 25 % : 25 % : 25%
B) 25 % : 50% : 25%
C) 75 % : 25%
D) 42 % : 9% : 9% : 42%
27. Një grua është daltonike. Ajo martohet me një burrë normal. Propabiliteti, që djemtë e vajzës së saj, e cila është martuar me një burrë daltonik, të jenë daltonik, është:
A) 25% e djemve C) 75% e djemve
B) 50% e djemve D) 100% e djemve
28. Fëmijët që kanë zërin të ngjashëm me mjaullimën e maces, kanë çrregullime strukturore kromozomike, që lindin nga dukuri si më poshtë:
A) translokacion i ndërsjelltë
B) këputje të kromozomit 5p
C) këputje të kromozomit 15q
D) translokacion i Robertsonit
120
Provimet me zgjedhje
29. Nga kryqëzimi i dy individëve lindën pasardhës në raportin genotipik
1: 2:1. Gjenotipet e prindërve janë:
A) AA x AA C) Aa x aa
B) Aa x Aa D) AA x Aa
30. Komensalizmi është marrëdhënie midis llojeve gjatë të cilit:
A) njëri përfiton dhe tjetri dëmtohet
B) përfiton njëri lloj, tjetri është indiferent
C) përfitojnë të dy llojet
D) shfaqet një lloj i ri
31. Komunitetet përfaqësojnë:
A) gjallesa të të njëjtit lloj që jetojnë në një territor të përbashkët
B) popullata të llojeve të ndryshme që jetojnë në një territor të përbashkët
C) gjallesat polifage të një ekosistemi
D) gjallesat monofage të një ekosistemi
32. Në një kope dhish prej 900 krerësh, dhitë me brirë dhe ato pa brirë janë në përqindje të barabartë. Tipari pa brirë është zotërues Shpeshtitë alelike për alelet A dhe a, sipas rradhës janë përkatësisht:
A) 0,3 dhe 0,7 C) 0,5 dhe 0,5
B) 0,7 dhe 0,3 D) 0,4 dhe 0,6
33. Bakteriofagu lambda sillet si:
A) bakter rezistent ndaj antibiotikëve
B) një lloj bakteri infektues
C) bakter që infektohet nga virusi
D) vektor gjenetik
121
Matura Shtetërore 2007, Teste
34. Burimi i karboneve për proceset ne ciklin Kelvin-Benson është:
A) klorofila a C) CO2
B) C6H12O6 D) ATP
35. Cilat nga përbërësit e mëposhtëm nuk përdoret për përgatitjen e ADN-rekombinante:
A) bakteriofaget C) enzimat e restriksionit
B) ADN polimeraza D) plasmidet
36. Plotësoni reaksionin përfundimtar të fotosintezës ,duke zgjedhur një nga alternativat e mëposhtëme: 6CO2+6H2O+3034 kJ C6H12O6 + ?
A) H2CO3 C) ATP
B) 6O2 D) C2H5OH
37. Indi është bashkësi qelizash me:
A) formë dhe funksion të njëjtë
B) funksion të njëjtë por forma të ndryshme
C) formë të njëjtë por funksion të ndryshme
D) funksion të papërcaktuar
38. Hipofiza dhe hipotalamusi nuk kontrollojnë tahitjen e hormoneve:
A) që nxisin folikulat C) të rritjes
B) të pankreasit D) të tiroidit
39. Elementët përbërës të një shqise janë:
A) receptorët, nervi ndijor, qendra nervore
B) receptorët mekanikë dhe kimikë
C) receptorët elektromagnetikë
D) qendra nervore, hapësira sinaptike
122
Provimet me zgjedhje
40. Një person ka humbur aftësinë për të njohur objektin që sheh. Ai ka dëmtim të:
A) fushës shoqëruese C) dy fushave parësore
B) fushës parësore D) fushës shoqëruese dhe parësore
41. Sarkomer quhet njësia funksionale e:
A) kockës C) muskujve skeletikë
B) indit kërcor D) aparatit tretës
42. Funksioni kryesor i tëmthit është:
A) krijimi i kushteve për veprimin e lipazës
B) krijimi i kushteve për veprimin e insulinës
C) të derdhë tëmlin në stomak
D) të derdhë lëngun e tëmlit pa ndërprerje në duoden
43. Funksion i venave mushkërore është të:
A) sjellin gjak të pastër në zemër
B) sjellin gjak të papastër në zemër
C) nxjerrin nga zemra gjakun e pastër
D) nxjerrin nga zemra gjakun e papastër
44. Një fëmijë peshon 50 kg.Duke ditur se sasia e gjakut në organizëm është e barabartë me 8% të peshes së trupit dhe vëllimi i qelizave të gjakut të tij është 1,8 litra. Hematokriti i tij është:
A) 38% C) 55%
B) 45% D) 60%
45. Është pjesë, vetëm e aparatit të frymëmarrjes:
A) goja C) diafragma
B) skërfyelli D) brinjët
123
Matura Shtetërore 2007, Teste
46. Përgjigjia e parë imunitare kryhet nëpërmjet:
A) shumimit të limfociteve
B) diferencimit të limfociteve
C) përzgjedhjes së limfociteve
D) të tria këto
47. Trakete tek bimët janë pjesë e:
A) floemës
B) ksilemës
C) kolenkimës
D) lëvores
48. Harta gjenetike e geneve gjëndet duke llogaritur të paktën largësinë ndërmjet:
A) dy geneve
B) tri geneve
C) katër geneve
D) shumë geneve
49- Në SNQ bën pjesë:
A) sistemi autonom
B) sistemi somatik
C) sistemi parasimpatik
D) shtylla e trurit
50-Gjatë muajit të parë të zhvillimit embrional tek njeriu dhe tek vertebrorët zhvillohen tre pjesë të SNQ. Ato janë:
A) palca kurrizore, truri i përparëm, truri i mesëm
B) talamusi, truri i ndërmjetëm, palca e zgjatur
C) truri i vogël, i mesëm, i mbrapëm
D) truri i pasëm, i mesëm, i përparëm

pergjigjet jane
USHTRIMI
CELËSI
USHTRIMI
CELËSI
1
C
26
D
2
C
27
B
3
D
28
B
4
D
29
B
5
C
30
B
6
C
31
B
7
D
32
A
8
B
33
D
9
C
34
C
10
C
35
B
11
B
36
B
12
B
37
A
13
B
38
B
14
C
39
A
15
B
40
A
16
B
41
C
17
B
42
A
18
D
43
A
19
C
44
B
20
B
45
B
21
C
46
D
22
C
47
B
23
D
48
B
24
D
49
D
25
D
50
D
177

----------


## SeveN

Te falenderoj shume per ndihmen.

----------


## baby_bù

Ahhh do ti futesh shkolles  :ngerdheshje:  me pelqejne te rinjte kurajoze  :ngerdheshje: 
_(mund te jete e vonuar si pergjigje)_

Atehere po te njoftoj se ekziton nje web side i Ministrise se Arsimit ku mund te gjesh tezat e provimeve qe do, si dhe informacione te tjere

www.mash.gov.al

Ma do mendja se provimet i ke dhene ne daten 10 korrik e je ne pritje te pergjigjeve, kisha mbesen maturante dhe e kam mesuar me mire une programin se ajo  :perqeshje: 
Te uroj fat, dalsh sa me mire.

----------


## belami

ju lutem me duhen pyetjet dhe pergjigjet e provimeve te lirimit te klasave te 9...te vjetshmet 2009

----------


## Qyfyre

Po cna e prishni rinine keshtu ore?

----------


## klodiana mullai

SHUME SAKT IA DHE PERGJIGJET.

----------

